# Chopin Piano Waltzes Cycles



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some good ones to listen to? I'm wanting to buy one this weekend for the B&N sale going on!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any suggestions would be helpful. I'd want a good sound quality version with lots of rubato; I like my music Romantic!


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

Garrick Ohlsson
a Chopin piano competition winner, recorded in the late Nineties, actually available for very little money under the Helios label


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Madiel said:


> Garrick Ohlsson
> a Chopin piano competition winner, recorded in the late Nineties, actually available for very little money under the Helios label


I'll take a listen and let you know what I think!

Thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Madiel said:


> Garrick Ohlsson
> a Chopin piano competition winner, recorded in the late Nineties, actually available for very little money under the Helios label


It looks like this version isn't available through B&N's marketplace, any other options?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Lipatti if you can take dated sound


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Lipatti if you can take dated sound


Thanks, but that is too dated for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found these versions on the B&N website, they sound good:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Lipatti if you can take dated sound


Although, his playing is spectacular!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Rubinstein's stereo recording was one of the first two Chopin LPs I bought. I remember being impressed that it came in a box, although it was a single disc. Definitely my imprint version, but a darn good one. I also have and enjoy Lipatti and Arrau.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any suggestions would be helpful. I'd want a good sound quality version with lots of rubato; I like my music Romantic!


Arthur Moreira-Lima; Dang Thai Son; Samson Francois; Georg Cziffra; Ingrid Filter; Claudio Arrau; Cyprien Katsaris. I haven't heard Jean Marc Luisada but I bet he fits your bill. Arrau is very unusual but I like it; Katsaris is dreadful, unlistenable, but you may like it.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

My traditional winners for this cycle are Lipatti and Novaes but Biret is a close pursuer. I also find Ott very interesting and she is also very cute. :tiphat:


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Please excuse me here if I share my playlist for the Waltzes. It's no good for the OP because it's not a cycle and the sound is historical. My apologies here! But this is what I have purely on the basis of performance and listening pleasure (in my case). Some might come up on YT if you're interested in sampling what the Golden Age of Chopin pianists sounded like. I'm sure they're romantic enough for the OP at least! 

1. Hofmann
2. Lipatti
3. Koczalski
4. Lipatti
5. Hofmann
6. Pachmann
7. Horowitz
8. Rachmaninov
9. Michelangeli
10. Rachmaninov
11. Lipatti
12. Sofronitsky
13. Lipatti
14. Rachmaninov


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> Please excuse me here if I share my playlist for the Waltzes. It's no good for the OP because it's not a cycle and the sound is historical. My apologies here! But this is what I have purely on the basis of performance and listening pleasure (in my case). Some might come up on YT if you're interested in sampling what the Golden Age of Chopin pianists sounded like. I'm sure they're romantic enough for the OP at least!
> 
> 1. Hofmann
> 2. Lipatti
> ...


Surprised that Cortot isn't on that list.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Highwayman said:


> My traditional winners for this cycle are Lipatti and Novaes but Biret is a close pursuer. I also find Ott very interesting and she is also very cute. :tiphat:


I sampled her cycle on youtube. Lots of Rubato in the tradition sense of tempo changes! She is clever.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

There are many different versions of the waltzes that I have enjoyed over the years. Here are several of my favorites: 

1. Cortot 
2. Pires 
3. Magaloff (his performances are based on the original manuscripts, so there will be some slight differences between his readings and those of other pianists) 
4. Ciccolini


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Alexandre Tharaud plays these beautifully.










While not a complete cycle, for something a bit different you might give a listen to Tatiana Shebanova playing on an 1849 Erard piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all for the great recommendations! I went with the Ott collection.


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

You didn't buy Cortot or Lipatti cycles? IMO these two are the best cycles of Chopin waltzes. 

Rubinstein RCA is good too. For a better quality, I'd go for that.

I personally prefer Lipatti's.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

derin684 said:


> You didn't buy Cortot or Lipatti cycles? IMO these two are the best cycles of Chopin waltzes.
> 
> Rubinstein RCA is good too. For a better quality, I'd go for that.
> 
> I personally prefer Lipatti's.


The playing is great, but the audio is not so great imo.


----------

